
Steve Wozniak: walking billboard - nikunjk
https://medium.com/@pabischoff/steve-wozniak-walking-billboard-b51fcfaaaf4f#.30tojy271
======
pen2l
> Wozniak hasn’t contributed in a meaningful way to any technological
> advancement in modern-day computers.

That's a silly thing to say.

It doesn't matter if he has or hasn't. The guy did some stuff in his day and
now he can do whatever he wants to. The complete article is a weird kind of
hitpiece. Woz is a hacker's hacker, it's very strange seeing people go after
him.

------
robbintt
If he doesn't need the money, it is far more likely that he likes people and
sees no reason to say no.

The author also overstates Wozniak's pull. People like that he is a quirky
hacker. I don't think people ask him publicly for advice. His private life is
his own business.

------
coffeevradar
I don't care very much what contrarian things a freelance tech writer has to
say about someone who has actually accomplished something. This seems like a
brazen effort to attract outraged clicks.

And citing a satirical article, even if he's since corrected it, is a sign of
very poor journalistic standards. Anybody worth their salt would know to be
skeptical of a claim that Wozniak has a fragrance line and a hamburger chain.

